# Rösti - Yum!



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

Whenever friends of mine from the US come to visit at some point I make Rösti. Taken by itself this is a very simple dish but it does take a bit of practice (at least for me) to get it right. I use to buy it packaged until I was shown by a neighbor how to make it. Never again will you find store bought rösti in my home!

Boil 1 kg (2ish lbs I think) of unpeeled potatoes until semi-tender the day before you make this.

The day of, peel and grate the potatoes, using a grater with fairly large holes. Heat 3 TBSP butter in a skillet and then add the potatoes and sprinkle with a teaspoon of salt. Using a spatula press the potatoes into a round loaf. Sprinkle with about 2 TBSP of milk and cover. Be sure the cover is tight fitting. Reduce the heat as soon as the potatoes begin to sizzle. Fry very slowly for another 30 minutes. DO NOT STIR! During the cooking time a brown crust will form so leave the lid on!

When done, cover the pan with a platter and flip the rösti onto it.

To vary it, chop up some lean bacon and saute it in butter then add to the potatoes. Cook the same as regular rösti. Or Cut onion into strips and add to the rösti. You can also add cheese to rösti. Just add your favorite cheese thinly sliced to the potatoes. Then there's my fav way...all three! Bacon, onions and cheese!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I make something similar, but without pre-cooking the potatoes and with no milk or anything else.  I grate raw potatoes on the large hole of a box grater and mix with salt and pepper, then I heat butter in a heavy pan till frothy, and add the potatoes, pressing them down.  I cover and cook slowly till nice and browned, then flip like a frittata and do the other side.  Is that also a rosti or is it called something else.  Its origins are now lost in the depths of Time and i think it was my own invention but am not sure. 

I had read the recipe for something else similar and much better (but more time consuming and using lost more fat) which is to heat butter and oil till very hot and dropping pinches of grated potato (no other ingredient but salt and pepper) so that they;re very irregular, with strands sticking out that get wonderfully crisp and brown.  I think the big one was a variation i made on this to save time.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Siduri, I occasionally make rösti like you do. Starting with grated uncooked potatoes. I put them in a kitchen towel and wring all potato juice out of them before frying in a pan, adding nothing at all, except s&p. I'm not doing this dish a lot, too greasy imo.


----------

